# Masturbation/Weed



## suusss1 (Mar 3, 2021)

How many of you got DR after a night of getting high and masturbating?

For me I had an anxiety attack after getting really high and masturbating. I calmed myself and went to bed. That morning I woke up, my vision has not been the same since and my memory is shot. I've masturbated once a day for as long as I can remember until now (27).

Can anyone relate?


----------



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi, welcome to the forum.. I have had some extreme periods with DP/DR, and one of them actually kicked in right after an act of that disgusting act we call masturbation..

I was in bed and carried out that act, and straight away, after I was done, dissociative symptoms kicked in. I was in shock actually, because I had actually close to forgotten about the whole disorder.. It was in my past, I certainly did not expect it to return to severely again. Though, I had some short bursts of it prior to that, but I would not expect a full blown episode again.

masturbation is disgusting, so you should stop it. I still struggle with it, I'm trying to quit, I'm a Christian, and I hate that I still fall back into the sin of masturbation from time to time


----------



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Note: I am not actually diagnosed with DP/DR, but believe strongly that it is what I have suffered.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

Thomas, I respect your Christian beliefs.

Having said that, I would like to point out that it is not wise to give advice to people regarding their sexual behaviour based on religion, in particular since here are gathered people from all over the world, who may not share your beliefs.

In addition to that, condemning a particular conduct can only make someone feel worse about themselves.

Also, please note that DP and dissociation in some cases stem from a prolonged childhood sexual abuse, and in those cases, a severely negative image about one's self and one's body is already interiorized as a false core belief. Instilling a belief in someone that a perfectly normal thing such as masturbation is a sin could potentially be harmful.


----------



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

I wasn't judging anyone. As I mentioned, I struggle with masturbation as well. I was giving advice. I know what a porn addiction is like.

The person who made this post clearly states that after masturbation and weed, he/ she experienced DR. I myself have had a weeks long episode of severe dissociation symptoms and anxiety kick in after masturbation when I was 21, after having abstained from the act for some time, so maybe there could be a connection in some cases. Wether you view it as a sin or not, masturbation can be a huge problem for some.

I got addicted to internet porn at a very young age. I watched a lot of perverse stuff, please don't think that's healthy and natural.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

I understand that you were not judging.

Addiction is a complex psychological condition in its own right that can be treated. It is not your fault.

I am sorry you are struggling, and I hope that you will be able to find the way out of the addiction.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cannabis by itself is a know trigger for depersonalization. There are other drugs known to make a provokation of the disorder in those disposed to it.

There have also been some descriptions that depersonalization can brake though in changes in arousal. Going from a state of high aroused state to a relaxed state or going from a relaxed state to a highly aroused state. Many often sees these changes in states arousel as the cause of their depersonalization. They can often blame themselves for the situation as it is seen as a cause.

This is likely not very central. Going into a state of depersonalization is likely something that had been under development years before. So, the situation where it comes into awareness might not have a central role one shall make a subject for interpretation.

Both factors could be at play here but they might not be a central cause one should interpret as a central for the outset. It would likely have come anyway.


----------



## Emmaneul Bermea Jr (11 mo ago)

Thomas2021 said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.. I have had some extreme periods with DP/DR, and one of them actually kicked in right after an act of that disgusting act we call masturbation..
> 
> I was in bed and carried out that act, and straight away, after I was done, dissociative symptoms kicked in. I was in shock actually, because I had actually close to forgotten about the whole disorder.. It was in my past, I certainly did not expect it to return to severely again. Though, I had some short bursts of it prior to that, but I would not expect a full blown episode again.
> 
> masturbation is disgusting, so you should stop it. I still struggle with it, I'm trying to quit, I'm a Christian, and I hate that I still fall back into the sin of masturbation from time to time


 I agree bro. I suffer from DP and DR a little bit right now but yesterday I was so good. But I masterbated and today I feel the anixty affects of DP and DR. Stop stimulating our brains. It's not mean't to be that way.


----------



## mg93 (11 mo ago)

suusss1 said:


> How many of you got DR after a night of getting high and masturbating?
> 
> For me I had an anxiety attack after getting really high and masturbating. I calmed myself and went to bed. That morning I woke up, my vision has not been the same since and my memory is shot. I've masturbated once a day for as long as I can remember until now (27).
> 
> Can anyone relate?


I had DP 2 years ago and with time it improved and i felt better but a few days ago I was very stressed about a problem about my penis and a few minutes after finish to masturbating DP came back a lot.
Some guys here had DP like us right after this act and recovered ?


----------



## mg93 (11 mo ago)

Thomas2021 said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.. I have had some extreme periods with DP/DR, and one of them actually kicked in right after an act of that disgusting act we call masturbation..
> 
> I was in bed and carried out that act, and straight away, after I was done, dissociative symptoms kicked in. I was in shock actually, because I had actually close to forgotten about the whole disorder.. It was in my past, I certainly did not expect it to return to severely again. Though, I had some short bursts of it prior to that, but I would not expect a full blown episode again.
> 
> masturbation is disgusting, so you should stop it. I still struggle with it, I'm trying to quit, I'm a Christian, and I hate that I still fall back into the sin of masturbation from time to time


I'm in your case, how long your DP/DR episode was long after masturbation ? Do you recovered ?


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hell yeah I smoked weed at night and masturbated then went to bed and woke up depersonalized. I’m never jacking off again lol


----------

